# Europe Fishing Germany Specifically



## dkirs (Aug 14, 2013)

Has anyone ever done any fishing overseas in Germany or in Europe in general? It looks like the zander (cousin of the walleye) is popular over there and was wondering if anyone has any experience on where to go or how to do it. I will be in Germany for 3 months studying abroad from April-July.

Thx in advance


----------



## itchn2fish (Dec 15, 2005)

When I was stationed in Germany, I found that fishing (& hunting) is quite differant than here in the USA. The canals were good for eel fishing, but the best ponds/lakes I fished were on US Army bases. Here is some info that may give you an idea of what it takes just to get a licence & a permit to fish in Deutschland. I was stationed @ the US Army hospital in Bremerhaven, not too far from Ramstein, Kaiserslautern, Landstuhl & Baumholder, all bases (& others) that I traveled to to perform my duties while on TDY. Best of luck to you!
http://www.kaiserslauternamerican.com/fishing-in-germany-within-anglers-reach-2/


----------



## dkirs (Aug 14, 2013)

I will be in Esslingen which is just outside of Stuttgart. I watched some videos of online of people catching Zander off the walls in the rivers in Hamburg. Thanks for the info and thanks for your service!


----------



## Secret Lure (Mar 10, 2009)

I've fished rivers of a rural mountainous region of Montenegro. Not sure how that helps with Germany but many of the species looked trout-like but nothing exactly like I had seen before. I used many tactics that I'd use here in US to moderate success. When a local recommended I catch fresh LIVE grasshoppers from a field is when action went through the roof both day & night

There are many closed FB groups that deal with localized European zones you may want to look into joining or try to find a localized European website that is similar to MS

Carp is big in eastern Europe from my experience


----------



## Radar420 (Oct 7, 2004)

You may want to try sending a PM to a member with the screen name "Dom." I'm pretty sure he lives in Germany but is more of a hunter so he may not view this section.


----------

